# Blood clot evacuation



## donnagullikson (Jul 15, 2013)

Not real sure how to code this.  The wound care doctor evacuated a blood clot in the patient's calf by placing a pressure cuff on his/her distal calf and then placed to 220 mmHg.  He then evacuated the clot.

I've never coded one like this and would like some help.

Thanks,


----------



## hi.prateekjain@rediffmail.com (Jul 17, 2013)

I do not have CPT book in front of me. I think it must be 34203.


----------

